# Battery Charge at Low RPM



## fdshriner (Oct 22, 2011)

I have an 801 powermaster converted over to a 12V. I know the alternator will not charge at such a low RPM. I have heard of a switch being installed that you can flip after cranking and it would start the alternator charging. Anybody here know about this and explain it to me? May have to draw pictures.:dazed:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Not sure what you are saying. One of the benefits an alt offers over a generator is its ability to charge at low speed. At idle you should be see upwards of 10A of an alt the size you would typ see on a car.


----------

